
List of EIG Companies and Brands (Beware EIG Hosting) - bransonf
https://researchasahobby.com/full-list-eig-hosting-companies-brands/
======
blaser-waffle
Never heard of EIG, but this appears to be the crux of the issue:

> In very short, the main reason is that EIG has a very bad reputation of
> ruining the hosts it acquires. HostGator, Arvixe, A Small Orange, Site5 and
> so on – we all have heard a huge mass of horrible stories from former
> clients of these hosts which sharply deteriorated their services after being
> bought by EIG. EIG “optimizes” cost structure of the hosts it buys out,
> fires great (expensive) support staff and migrate clients to a worse
> hardware infrastructure.

> Another reason is a strategic one – EIG’s core strategy is to expand as much
> as possible and profit for the needs of its shareholders. So, this is not
> about making hosting better for clients, or find a compromise between high
> quality and profit. This is a pure target of pleasing shareholders.

> Being on a client side, I definitely oppose this approach of doing business
> in hosting. When a big company like EIG seizes a bigger share on the market
> by aggressive marketing and offering bad services, it ruins the web hosting
> ecosystem. As a result, great hosts become less noticeable by ordinary
> people who have less and less chances to get a good hosting services after
> next EIG acquisition.

------
bransonf
I've now spent a considerable amount of time transferring a Wordpress site
from one of these hosting providers. It's ironic frankly, just how bad the
web-design and hosting of a 'web-design and hosting' platform is.

Clearly, there is no maintenance of this provider's site anymore, and it's
just a front for EIG. The performance is abysmal as well. The provider I'm
migrating from advertised 2 vCPUs and 2GB of RAM, but the site is profoundly
quicker on 1 vCPU and 512Mb RAM from AWS Lightsail. _And_ we're saving money
with Lightsail.

